# I made a climbing pole



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

my first attempt at making a climbing pole :razz: lined with hard wearing carpet,

next I want to make a wider pole with holes in the side so that my kitty's can get inside on perches & also climb up the inside of the pole I just need to find some sort of pipe that is wide enough

I think next time I will use sisal carpet or twisted pile carpet as this one has looped pile carpet & as Elfie tend's to pull himself up rather than actually climbing he is finding it a challenge 

the other 3 are loving it & scoot up the pole with ease, Teddy like's to climb around & up at the same time hehe


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow that's a cool exercising pole for the kitties! I can't wait until I have a bigger place so that I can have lots of cool stuff for Milky and his future playmates!! Good job!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, I'm impressed! That is really nice! How did you make it? How is the carpet fastened on? (with a staple gun?)

I have a tall scratching post that neither cat is using (it's a carpet one) & I want to wrap it with something else, but not sure how to fasten it on.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

look at home and building stores for the bigger tubes, they have a product that is the form for making concrete pillars.. basicaly a big tube you cut to lenght and fill with cement..


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

that is one of the coolest ideas Ive seen lately. great job! Filing that idea for my next house!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW! How did you anchor to the ceiling? And did any of your cats express interest in taking a ride on the ceiling fan !


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Really great job! If we all love it this much, those kits must want to marry it.



Ritzpg said:


> And did any of your cats express interest in taking a ride on the ceiling fan !


 :lol:


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow cool, I've thought of doing something like this.

Would be better to wrap it with sisal, though.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks for your comments 

the cat's have all used it & seem to like it but I agree next time I will definitely use sisal carpet as Meeca has taken a liking to reaching up & scratching with her body full stretched out & Elfie has trouble with his claws getting stuck as he tends to try to pull his self up it rather than actually climbing lol

we have fixed it to the floor & ceiling using screws which you cannot see & we fixed the carpet using carpet glue so there are no nasty staples in it at all


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*your cat pole*

Hi,

Wow!
My father made a cat scratching station about a year ago for my cats. They love it. But I will make sure he takes a look at your cat pole, and maybe he can make one for my cats too!
I wish I had the tools and mostly the talent to build things...

sandyrivers


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I came up with this idea as we already have a ceiling high activity cetre & the cat's like to run up the scratching post's but obviously there isnt much room to run before a perch is in the way 

the regular scratching post's also get destroyed & scruffy looking within a year or two so I wanted something a bit more heavy duty which is why I thought of hard wearing carpet or sisal carpet ~ sisal rope is not so good because it starts to seperate & sag after a while

the good thing about using carpet is you can match it to your own carpet it decor 

I am also planning on boarding out half of the loft for a kitty play room, I will cut a hole in the ceiling above the large cat pole so they can climb up the pole & hop through the hole & into their play room

plus I am going to put shelving & wall mounted hammock's around the half of our living room where the cat poles & activity centres are, my cat's live indoor's so I am always concious of them getting bored & want to try to prevent this as much as I can.

I will upload photo's as we progress with these ideas x


----------

